# Getting fron Guad to Ajjijic



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

Alright, I've done everything here that I needed to do so that I can finally.. finally come down for a long visit. Of course I forgot one very important detail, how to get from Guadalajara Bus Station, or Airport with a blasted power chair. 

I am really thinking that I will take the bus down just because the changes in altitude when I fly sock me out for days afterwards.

Anyway... suggestions?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Bast said:


> Alright, I've done everything here that I needed to do so that I can finally.. finally come down for a long visit. Of course I forgot one very important detail, how to get from Guadalajara Bus Station, or Airport with a blasted power chair.
> 
> I am really thinking that I will take the bus down just because the changes in altitude when I fly sock me out for days afterwards.
> 
> Anyway... suggestions?


I see wheelchair taxi vans here in San Luis Potosi but rarely, but it does mean they have that service, These are not hospital or clinic vans, they are for hire vans as their paint job advertises. Good luck.


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

I have not been able to find any reference to such in Guadalajara no matter how I search on the web.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When you arrive at the GDL airport, you will find a taxi counter, where everyone must buy a ticket for their taxi and destination. At that point, they'll see your need and probably be able to arrange the help you need. 
An alternate approach, would be to contact a driver with a van in the Chapala/Ajijic area and make arrangements for him to pick you up at the airport. Do a search on Chapala.com website for Francisco Miramontes, who may be able to offer suggestions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Try this:

Taxis al Aeropuerto de Guadalajara


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks so much RVGringo. I'm checking it out.


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

hehe.. my Spanish is non-existent.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Bast said:


> I have not been able to find any reference to such in Guadalajara no matter how I search on the web.


I found this news, somewhat encouraging.

AbilityTrip.com » Guadalajara, Jalisco, Mexico - Beach Wheelchairs | Holidays for the Disabled | Senior Travel | Wheelchair Accessible Vacation | Disabled Hotels | Accessible Vacation | Wheelchair Accessible Hotels | Wheelchair Travel | Disabled Trav

Quote:

LDP Transport: LDP Transport offers wheelchair accessible transportation. The van is equipped with a rear lift. I believe this is the only accessible transportation company in Guadalajara, Mexico. Please visit their website for more information about services offered. Note that their website is in Spanish, but Google translator can translate the page for you if you can’t read Spanish. You can also contact Manual Aguilar for more information as well: Email [email protected]

“LDP Transport, handicap van service provider in Guadalajara was just great. Up to date clean equipment, courteous drivers, punctual, They just could not have been better.” Jerry, 11/3/2010

http://www.ldptransportes.com/servicios.htm

I also did a Google Mx. search in Spanish and found nothing: servicios de transporte para personas deshabilitados en Guadalajara [transportation services for disabled people in Guadalajara]


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you.

I've had a few discussions with RVGringo and things are actually worked out now. He's such a wonderful help.


----------

